# 6,000k to blow electronics what would you buy?



## Wetback (Jun 10, 2014)

2001 Pursuit 24.7cc 2 yamaha 150, bottom fish mostly 200ft water occasionally go out to spur and rigs. I have a older furuno chart-plotter/bottom radar,loran, in-reach messenger,vhf,cd player. It currently works and I want to keep it, not happy with cd player and sonar. I want the best bang for my buck. 
looking at the garmin series 
WM# 15081896 GPSMAP 840xs $1499.99
WM# 9673732 GMR 18 HD Radar $1999.99
WM# 14908040 GCV 10 Sounder $599.99
CHIRP Transducer 010-12089-00 $199.99
WM# 15081862 GXM 52 Sirius/XM $699.99

IS this system as good as the say or what would you buy?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Love our garmin equiptment !!!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

thegpsstore.com has that garmin stuff bundled for $1900 now until July 7. Just ordered mine. plus a $200 rebate if you buy a blueChart chip for $250. Not the radar but the other stuff


----------

